# Di Maria, addio Real. Ad un passo dal PSG per 65 mln di euro



## Tifo'o (26 Luglio 2014)

"Di Maria al Real ha i giorni contati", così titola Marca. Il giocatore argentino protagonista nella scorsa stagione con il Real e Mondiale con l'Argentina, è ad un passo dal PSG. Al Real andranno 65 mln di euro, al giocatore 8 mln. Di Maria sarà ceduto contro il volere di Ancelotti che lo riteneva importante nel progetto. Ma Di Maria vuole cambiare aria.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Luglio 2014)

ad oggi sembra una cessione incomprensibile. 

ma si diceva così anche quando hanno ceduto ozil. 

di certo il psg fa un colpaccio, soprattutto in ottica champions, dove le è sempre mancato qualcosa. 
in ligue 1, se il monaco non si da una svegliata, vinceranno il campionato a marzo.


----------



## Snake (26 Luglio 2014)

è Di Maria che se ne vuole andare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Luglio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> è Di Maria che se ne vuole andare



Mi sembra strano, quest'anno ha giocato benissimo a Centrocampo. Vuole essere attaccante?

Ora è sicuro, venderanno qualcuno a peso d'oro (credo Cavani).


----------



## Jino (26 Luglio 2014)

Alla fine, per quanto sia importante, come si fa ad esser scontenti per la cessione di Angel a *65 MLN DI EURO*!!!

Ci sta, ci sta eccome...specie se ti sei appena portato a casa Kross e James. Ah, ovviamente non crediate quei soldi non vengano investiti, una buonissima fetta di sicuro.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Alla fine, per quanto sia importante, come si fa ad esser scontenti per la cessione di Angel a *65 MLN DI EURO*!!!
> 
> Ci sta, ci sta eccome...specie se ti sei appena portato a casa Kross e James. Ah, ovviamente non crediate quei soldi non vengano investiti, una buonissima fetta di sicuro.


Ad averceli noi questi problemi


----------



## Frikez (26 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Alla fine, per quanto sia importante, come si fa ad esser scontenti per la cessione di Angel a *65 MLN DI EURO*!!!
> 
> Ci sta, ci sta eccome...specie se ti sei appena portato a casa Kross e James. Ah, ovviamente non crediate quei soldi non vengano investiti, una buonissima fetta di sicuro.



Ora prendono Radamel


----------



## Pivellino (26 Luglio 2014)

Giocatore che adoro


----------



## Jaqen (26 Luglio 2014)

Adesso il PSG può veramente vincere la CL.
Verratti Cabaye Di Maria Lucas Matuidi...incredibile, fortissimi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Luglio 2014)

Il PSG aveva bisogno di un terzino destro e l'hanno preso, di un esterno sinistro e l'hanno preso, in più hanno preso anche un nuovo difensore centrale. Beh, direi che il progetto c'è eccome a differenza di quanto sosteneva qualcuno tanto tempo fa.


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il PSG aveva bisogno di un terzino destro e l'hanno preso, di un esterno sinistro e l'hanno preso, in più hanno preso anche un nuovo difensore centrale. Beh, direi che il progetto c'è eccome a differenza di quanto sosteneva qualcuno tanto tempo fa.



Chi sarebbe il terzino destro?Dani Alves?Ma è ufficiale?


----------



## Jino (26 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ora prendono Radamel



Ma non credo, il ragazzo non è al top, a Madrid rischierebbe la figuraccia


----------



## Jino (26 Luglio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Chi sarebbe il terzino destro?Dani Alves?Ma è ufficiale?



No, hanno preso il laterale del Tolosa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Luglio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Chi sarebbe il terzino destro?Dani Alves?Ma è ufficiale?


Aurier.


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Aurier.



E' forte...Scusa la domanda ma non l'ho mai sentito nominare.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Luglio 2014)

Mossa incomprensibile da parte del Real, e credo la pagheranno a caro prezzo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Luglio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> E' forte...Scusa la domanda ma non l'ho mai sentito nominare.


È giovane, deve ancora maturare, trovare costanza e calcare palcoscenici importanti ma è un bel colpo.


----------



## Snake (28 Luglio 2014)

per marca di maria al psg per 80 mil


----------



## Principe (28 Luglio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> per marca di maria al psg per 80 mil



Prezzi sempre più bassi


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> per marca di maria al psg per 80 mil



Beh alla fine se pensi, cos'ha in meno di James? Venderlo a minimo 70 ci sta.


----------



## Frikez (28 Luglio 2014)

A 80 devi venderlo per forza, che mossa però


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Agosto 2014)

*Angel Di Maria è ad un passo dal PSG. 
Il quotidiano Sport riporta che il Real Madrid ha raggiunto un accordo col PSG per la cessione di Di Maria, aggirando le sanzioni del FPF: la formula sarà prestito oneroso fissato a 10 milioni + diritto di riscatto a 70.*


----------



## admin (2 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Angel Di Maria è ad un passo dal PSG.
> Il quotidiano Sport riporta che il Real Madrid ha raggiunto un accordo col PSG per la cessione di Di Maria, aggirando le sanzioni del FPF: la formula sarà prestito oneroso fissato a 10 milioni + diritto di riscatto a 70.*




Di Maria in prestito. Fa davvero ridere.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Angel Di Maria è ad un passo dal PSG.
> Il quotidiano Sport riporta che il Real Madrid ha raggiunto un accordo col PSG per la cessione di Di Maria, aggirando le sanzioni del FPF: la formula sarà prestito oneroso fissato a 10 milioni + diritto di riscatto a 70.*


Prestito a 10 milioni  a Galliani verrebbe un coccolone


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Angel Di Maria è ad un passo dal PSG.
> Il quotidiano Sport riporta che il Real Madrid ha raggiunto un accordo col PSG per la cessione di Di Maria, aggirando le sanzioni del FPF: la formula sarà prestito oneroso fissato a 10 milioni + diritto di riscatto a 70.*



Sicuramente alla fine verrà comunque riscattato il prossimo anno.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (2 Agosto 2014)

per il real la partenza di di maria sarebbe una perdita non indifferente.L'argentino,impiegato come mezz'ala offensiva,ha disputato un'annata(ed anche un mondiale) strepitosa.Il psg sarà quindi ancor piu' forte quest anno,avrà veramente tutte le carte in regola per giocarsi la champions


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Angel Di Maria è ad un passo dal PSG.
> Il quotidiano Sport riporta che il Real Madrid ha raggiunto un accordo col PSG per la cessione di Di Maria, aggirando le sanzioni del FPF: la formula sarà prestito oneroso fissato a 10 milioni + diritto di riscatto a 70.*


è un'ala destra mancina.

vuoi vedere che...?


----------



## _ET_ (2 Agosto 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> è un'ala destra mancina.
> 
> vuoi vedere che...?


in prestito???è nostro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Agosto 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> è un'ala destra mancina.
> 
> vuoi vedere che...?


Vuoi vedere che il Milan fa 10 milioni di prestito per un riscatto da 70 milioni?


----------



## Frikez (2 Agosto 2014)

Come raggirare il fpf, geni   

Platini


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Agosto 2014)

Platini ti prendono in giro tutti quanti, si fa fregare da gente che 30 anni fa aveva solo cammelli.


----------

